# 61 day old baby cockatiels, can they be removed from parents



## pearce (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi all

My cockatiels have their own small avairy with a nest box in it. They had a clutch a few months ago and now the babies are 61 days old and still in the avairy with the parents. The mother is sitting on a new clutch of eggs that are due to hatch tomorow. Should I remove the 61 day old babies or will they be fine in their with the mother/father/chicks. Are the babies old enough to be removed at 61 days old? Thankyou.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They should be independent at that age. Do you notice either parent feeding them at all?


----------



## pearce (Jul 20, 2008)

Thankyou Bea for the reply.

The parents do not feed the chicks anymore, this stopped about a week ago.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If they are weaned it should be fine and would be better for the parents. It could cause problems having teenagers around.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if the parents are not feeding them then they are weaned and should be removed asap


----------

